# Quad NVMe controller: Will it work with FreeBSD?



## Phishfry (Aug 6, 2018)

Here is my 'Will it work on FreeBSD thread' for some current disk hardware. Not sure if this even needs drivers.

A 4x NVMe card for x16 bus. Can you imagine this with a MiniITX and 6 backing hard drives for ZFS.
http://www.highpoint-tech.com/USA_new/series-ssd7101a-1-overview.htm

Will it work with FreeBSD? Any sightings on other forums? It costs $400. This saves me slots even if I only use two NVMe.
I would like to see a low profile version with 2 slots on x8 bus. I have a 2U that needs tasking.
Half-off price too please...
Do you trust HighPoint or is this a gimmick device for people like me?


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 6, 2018)

Looks like there is a driver needed. Uses both command line tools and WebGUI.
I wonder if the Open Source Linux driver they provide would compile...
I want passthough and not hardware raid.. 
Can't boot from it either according to datasheet...
Really cool concept.


----------



## tingo (Aug 6, 2018)

best case: the NVMe devices show up as separate devices in FreeBSD. At USD 400.- + NVMe's I'm not going to find out.


----------



## nihr43 (Aug 7, 2018)

do you know about stuff like this? traces running straight to the slot.  no mystery abstraction layer


----------

